

Show HN: Zupadoc – markdown to PDF/slide converter - c0lin
http://www.zupadoc.com

======
c0lin
My first little webapp/project. Any feedback from the HN community would be
welcome.

Am I right in thinking that markdown is catching on more widely than the
coding community? Writers and non-technical academics seem to be becoming
aware of its merits as a cross-platform medium.

I am using this for my own simple on-the-fly slide production before lectures
I give.

Who do you think might use this? What features might I consider adding? My
first instinct is github/gist integration to allow versioning and
collaboration between writers, as per the #scholmd / "scholarly markdown"
proponents.

Is there anything like this already?

Thoughts and opinions gratefully received!

